# Final Frontier Watches



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Working in the space industry I have an interest in watches that have a connection with Space.

My humble collection contains no such watches,(yet). The ones I have seen are out of my price bracket at the moment !

So I was wondering what space watches live in our Watch Forum members collections.

Pictures would be nice if you have them 

Thanks

Daz.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

according to various articles on t'internet this one:










casio dw 5600e


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got these...

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*










*Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6*










*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*










See Russian Space Watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are quite a few out there,

Seiko 6139 'Pouge'

Seiko A829 LCD

Timex 'Ironman'

Omega x33

Omega Speedmaster

Fortis

And loads more....

Check this link for some digitals..

http://anton-c.blogspot.com/2008/07/my-digital-space-watch-collection.html


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Timex Ironman data link.

My understanding is that data was uploaded to the watch, setting alarms and timers to help with the ISS astronauts' schedules.

The watch was held in front of a monitor screen flashing horizontal lines, and the light sensor on the front of the watch 'read' the pattern.

All very futuristic!

Later there was a USB version.










And a Pogue:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got a couple taking up 'space'!

v

v

v

v

v

v

I'll get my coat


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> There are quite a few out there,
> 
> And loads more....


Not forgetting the Yema Spationaute :astro: range - the Seiko 7A38-powered III being a particular favourite(s) of mine:














































Lots of information about the various Yema Spationautes on French space and watch forums, naturellememt. :artist:

This is probably one of the better threads: *La Saga Yema Spationaute.*


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Some very nice watches.

I was surprised when I read about the casio's I think 4 models in total were qualified for flight by NASA.

You're right the Timex was very clever, I remember reading about the data transfer technique. LOL I can imagine the data transfer speed being quite slow.

I must admit to be drawn to the Russian watches, they have a particular mystic for me. I'd love to eventually add a Poljot Sturmanskie Gagarin 50th Anniversary to my collection.

Begin at the beginning.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

stolid said:


> Timex Ironman data link.
> 
> My understanding is that data was uploaded to the watch, setting alarms and timers to help with the ISS astronauts' schedules.
> 
> ...


I remember the Timex Data Link watch. I'm sure the version I had was co-branded with Microsoft. The data transmission via the screen worked surprisingly well, all very cool for the time. Unfortuately, I lost mine at an airshow - it somehow popped off my wrist while walking around the statics. If anyone ever found one of these at the Waddington Airshow back in the 90s, it was mine - and can I have it back please? :crybaby:


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

My Omega 40th anniversary Moonwatch..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've posted this link before, but it still makes interesting reading...it's a request by a fan to Col. William Pogue, asking him to confirm whether he did take a Seiko 6139-6002 on the Skylab 4 mission, as well as the NASA issued Omega, thus making it the first automatic watch (Japanese or otherwise) into space.

 Seiko Pepsi/Pogue  :thumbsup:

And of course...any excuse for a gratuitous pic of mine!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What not a single Spaceview...??? If I had one it would be posted.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Fascinating read Roger, thanks for posting. I find it incredible he did not obtain approval to take the watch into space. In effect he smuggled the watch on board !

The rough figure we use at work is that it costs in the order of Â£60,000 to fly 1kg into space. Mass is money ! So even something as small as a watch is critical. Plus the fact he had no idea the watch would survive launch so could have been a wasted effort.

Having seen electronic and mechanical equipments being vibrated for space flight qualification, the fact this Seiko survived launch is testiment to its build quality. I can appreciate a digital surviving with no moving parts but an automatic watch that's impressive. Sure there would have been some damping because he stowed the watch in clothing but even so it's still amazing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Plenty of stories of Rolex in space, probably the most popular choice :lol: :lol:












> Photo above of Ken Bowersox wearing his Rolex GMT Master.
> 
> Kenneth Bowersox is an extremely accomplished NASA astronaut. He flew on 5 Space Shuttle missions and was a member of International Space Station Expedition 6 in 2002 and 2003.
> 
> Bowersox also completed a few space-walks which totals 13 hours and 17 minutes outside the Intentional Space Station.


Check out Jake's Rolex Blog for more, even if you don't like Rolex there is a lot of interesting stuff on it B)


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

First up the Original Moon Watch:- 1965 ST105.003, Cal 321 with no crown guards, sometimes refered to as being an 'Ed White', due it being the watch worn for first USA Space Walk, currently fitted with a non original 'Moon Watch' 'Professional' dial, but I have an original non Professional dial for it:-










Some ST145.022 were also used and later on the 861 movement.

Fortis supplied watches for space use, B42 Cosmonaut:-










ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I was hoping a member would post a Fortis. I'm a fan of Fortis watches.

The B42 Mars 500 Limited Edition is an attractive watch. :droll:

And for a less busy looking watch, a Spacematic.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy to oblige, also have this B42 Pilot Professional:-










Not strictly a space watch, but worth a picture?

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------

